# Extras for smok osub 80w



## Bush Vaper (6/10/16)

Hi guys.

Any info on any possible protective sleeves for the osub 80? Also where will i be able to order an extra or different moutpiece that comes with the brit beast tank in the kit?


----------



## Sir Vape (6/10/16)

Hello no sleeves in sight yet. I think give it a few weeks as it's a quite a new product and sleeves come out a month or so after release. Will find out about 510 adapters for the tank


----------



## Bush Vaper (6/10/16)

Thanks so much guys. Thinking about it now, a sleeve will be a bit impractical with that lateral fire button? Hope someone comes up with something


----------



## Sir Vape (6/10/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Thanks so much guys. Thinking about it now, a sleeve will be a bit impractical with that lateral fire button? Hope someone comes up with something



Yeah never my suggestion to use one of the side firing devices with a sleeve. They do make them though but I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Bush Vaper (6/10/16)

Jip can see that being a problem. Keep to get a mouthpiece though. Worried how long the thin plastic thread will last.

Do you guys do skins at all? If i cant get a sleeve, might have to look at doing a skin?


----------

